# JD 316 @ Auction



## blakethornton (Nov 8, 2012)

I found a 316 that is being auctioned... the description says it needs a new clutch.

It's a 91 but I don't know how many hours, nor how it runs.

Looks like it's in good shape cosmetically so I at least know it hasn't been beaten up a whole lot.

What would be a fair price to expect to pay for a tune-up and a new clutch? 

I've never had a JD before, just your lesser craftsman type riding mowers. This will be my first "real" mower.

Or... maybe this isn't a good starter mower for me... *shrug* thoughts?

BTW I have about 3 acres of grass that needs weekly mowing. I currently pay a guy 80 bux each time he mows it's quickly adding up!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's a '91,it won't have a clutch. Those were hydrostatic transaxles . It will also have an ONAN engine which is quite hard/expensive to get parts for.
There was a 316 in 1978 that had a Kohler 16 hp engine,but it ,too,was a hydro.
My advice is to back away.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome BT.
We got the same last names  could be different breed of cats tho.


----------



## blakethornton (Nov 8, 2012)

I have less alliteration than you Thomas 

My dad told me hydrostatic transmissions are "practically indestructible" not the case?

if they say the clutch is bad do they mean somethign else since it's a hydro... that confused me too but i googled and figured they meant the PTO (i think that's what it's called).


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> If it's a '91,it won't have a clutch. Those were hydrostatic transaxles . It will also have an ONAN engine which is quite hard/expensive to get parts for.
> There was a 316 in 1978 that had a Kohler 16 hp engine,but it ,too,was a hydro.
> My advice is to back away.


Second that. I just sold my 316 for the simple reason that it was near impossible to find parts for the Onan as John pointed out, and if you do find them...... get ready to mortgage your home!:lmao: Look for something newer like a 425.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for the late Welcome !
It's possible they meant the pto clutch,but it's still a gamble. The last time I checked,a pto clutch for the JD's were nearly $300,and as Tractor Beam stated, he sold his. 
As far as the hydro trans goes,any of them can break,if they aren't serviced/cared for !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To rebuild my motor, it was on the order of $3000!!!!!!! I decided to give it up and buy a Kubota. Like John says, I'd pass it over unless you could get it for free or darn close to free. You can't even get a mower deck for those. It's at auction for a reason. Luckily for you, you now know. Many people buy them off craigslist for top dollar only to find out that they bought a Smithsonian piece.


----------

